# الغذاء هو الذي يحدد نزول الوزن وليس الرياضة



## حياة بالمسيح (1 مارس 2020)

كشفت اخر البحوث ان تنوع الغذاء بسعراته الحرارية هو الذي يحدد نزول الوزن وليس الرياضة فالكرض لعشرة الاف خطوة تحرق خمسون سعرة حرارية وهي تساوي السعرات الحرارية التي نحصل عليها من تناول طبق كبير من البطاطا المقلية المعروفة ب( finger chips ) 
لذا يجب ان نوزات بين غذائنا ومعدلات سعراته الحرارية فتناول الحلويات والوجبات السريعة تعطي الجسم الكثير من السعرات الحرارية التي من الصعب حرقها والتخلص منها حتى بالرياضة
المصدر : قناة العربية


----------

